# CSUSA Group Buy - No More Orders



## kent4Him (Dec 31, 2007)

1/3 - I have added the note for those items that are out of stock

1/4 - sorry everyone, I forgot to email my spreadsheet home.  I will be checking the postings and my email, but I cannot confirm any totals until I get back to work on Monday.

1/7 - Discovered that I had the wrong price on the Titanium Americana Pens

1/9 - Sorry to those that were planning on ordering today.  I have come to the point where I can't really handle any more orders.  I've had bigger group buys, but not with this large a number of people ordering.  So, unless you have already contacted me and I said you can still order, or if you specifically bought gift certificates for this group buy, I'd appreciate if you'd understand.

1/10 - The order is in and most will be shipped tomorrow.  I had a ton of probelms with the web site, but that's stuff for a later rant.  A number of items won't be in until next week.  There are a few items that will not be in until February and one item is scheduled for March.  I'll expect the first shipment on Thursday, but I leave Friday for my Brother-in-Law's wedding.  I'll be back on the 21st and will get out what I can then.  I'll post the specific back orders once I have that information.

1/17- An 88 lb. box showed up.  A few small issues with what they sent, but nothing huge.  There are about 15 items on backorder, but most of them were supposed to be in this week and shipped to me next week.  I will detail what the remaining backorders are after the next box arrives.  I'll start splitting it up on Tuesday.

1/22- Here are the list of Backorders:

050-4037 Jr. Gent Bushings
050-9159 Tube set for Jr. Gent
446-0003 Stainless Steel Droplet Stopper
050-0301 Rhodium European
050-0372 Rhodium Jr. Gent Rollerball
050-2332 Rho/Black Jr. Statesman Rollerball
050-2414 Black Chrom Patriot Pen
050-4060 Black Titanium Twist
050-4062 Black Titanium European
050-4063 Black Titanium Cigar
050-4157 Titanium Jr. Gent Rollerball
850-4151 Jr. Gent Accessor Kit
050-4037 Jr. Gent Bushings
192-1250 12.5 MM Drill Bit
251-1050 10.5 MM Drill Bit

Other issues of under sending of kits involve the following:
050-5009 Chrome Artists Sketch Pencil
955-0104 Americana Twist Bushings
050-4420 Titanium Twist Pen
050-4100 European - missing Some Clips and Centerbands

I'm filling the orders that I can and hope to start shipping soon.

1/23- Many of the backorders were shipped yesterday and should be here on the 28th.  The following items are still on back order:

446-0003 Stainless Steel Droplet Stopper 2/13/08
050-0372 Rhodium Jr. Gent Rollerball 2/08/08
050-4157 Titanium Jr. Gent Rollerball 2/08/08

I have shipped:
MLKwoodworking
Greg Muller

More to be shipped tomorrow

1/24- I'm getting close to having everything split up and I am shipping out what I can.  Today, the following will be shipped.

ToolCrazy
JC-UAH
NMDoug
Rudy Vey
Bradbn4
EMackrell
ElMostro
Woodlvr
DCBluesman

1/25 - 7 more out today.  A few more will go out on Monday, but most of the remaining are waiting on something.

gtanajewski
BruceK
RStought
Monty
LEAP
ldb2000
Twoofakind

1/29-  I received the latest shipment yesterday and I will be getting out the following 12 today:

Exoticwo
Rwayne
Jssmith3
Rixstix
DanF
Charles Sharp
MarcPhilips
Goodturns
TowMater
Jedgerton
Gruntster
Slick

4 more items on backorder and 4 missing items are supposed to be here this week.

************
It's that time of the year again.  Time to spend the Christmas Gift Certificates that we received from CSUSA.

This is wide open because I'm pretty open to offer any kit that CSUSA has available, so if you see something that is not on my list that you would like to add, let me know. I'll let you know the price. 

I am checking on the availability and will post that information once I receive it.  If an item gets listed as Low, I will allow you to order these items , but beware, if you order an item that is backordered, *you will not receive your order until all items are received*. CSUSA will not ship a partial amount of any individual kit if they do not have enough to fill the order.

This order could include things other than pen kits, i.e. key chains, letter openers, magnifying glasses... These prices will depend on volume ordered, so I will quote you the highest price and refund you any amount saved from a volume discount. *Larger items may include bigger shipping boxes and higher shipping costs.*

I am including Bottle Stoppers in this buy.  We have enough ordered to receive the full 20% discount on them.

I will leave this open until Wednesday (January, 9th 2008). All payments must be in no later than Friday (January, 11th). I will place the order with CSUSA on That Friday (after all checks cleared & Paypal balances transferred to my account). 

As I posted a couple of weeks ago, I will be accepting the CSUSA Gift Certificates.  I will need the serial numbers and the amounts of each certificate that you are using.

*NOTE:* Out of State checks may take longer to clear so I BEG YOU, please send Postal check or money order. Uncleared check by January 15th MAY result on order CANCELLATION. I don't want to be mean but I really don't have the money to cover for these kits.

*PAYPAL payments. Preferred Method of payment Please add $0.31 +3.0%* to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. To those who elect to pay via Paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username. 

*SHIPPING:* 
Will be defaulted to *$8.95 *via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 

If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box.  I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there.

For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping.  There are some orders that I will know up front will fit in the smaller priority box.  I will let you know that when I confirm your total.

*Domestic Insurance*:
*I require that you pay for Insurance*</u>. I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

*International orders *will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium.  *Here is how I will handle International Orders:* You Paypal me the amount for the Kits.  Once I have your kits, I will get the exact amount for shipping.  I will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

For those mailing a check or money orders, please send it to:

*Chris Koterman
2127 N. Camden Lane
Round Lake Beach IL 60073
USA*Please indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check or paypal)

=======================================================

Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.

*The pens are sorted by type and item number.*
Item No. == Item Name =================== ROUNDED Group Buy Price

050-0303	RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $6.97 
050-4204	SATIN NICKEL AMERICANA PEN	 $3.05 
050-4205	10K AMERICANA PEN	 $4.54 
050-4206	SATIN PEARL AMERICANA PEN	 $3.05 
050-4220	TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $6.55
050-4310	SATIN GOLD AMERICANA PEN	 $4.36 
050-5205	10K AMERICANA PENCIL	 $9.47 
050-0365	RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN	 $9.17 
050-4064	BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN	 $6.05 
050-0390	RHODIUM CIGAR PEN	 $8.75 
050-0395	RHODIUM CIGAR PENCIL 	 $8.48 
050-4010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN	 $4.54 
050-4063	BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN	 $6.05 
050-4476	Chrome Cigar Pen	 $4.73 Out
050-4477	Copper Cigar Pen	 $4.62 
050-5010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PENCIL	 $9.47 Out
050-0368	RHODIUM AMERICANA FOUNTAIN PEN 	 $12.87 
050-0369	RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN 	 $11.89 
050-5007	10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.44 
050-5008	BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.44 
050-5009	CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.44 
050-0307	RHODIUM BROKERS PEN	 $9.08 
050-4412	10K BROKERS PEN	 $6.05 
050-4422	TACTILE BROKERS PEN	 $4.23 
050-4500	10K CLICK PEN	 $3.78 
050-5500	10K CLICK PENCIL	 $3.98 
050-4130	RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL	 $37.87 
050-4131	RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $42.41 
050-4132	RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $30.29 
050-4133	RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $34.84 
050-4191	RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $37.87 
050-4192	RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $41.65 
050-4193	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $30.29 
050-4194	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $32.56 
050-0301	RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $6.44 
050-4062	BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $4.81 Out
050-4100	10K EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.98 
050-4120	TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $5.68 
050-4165	SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.98 
050-5100	10K EUROPEAN PENCIL	 $9.47 
050-0370	RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN	 $5.45 
050-0375	RHODIUM FATHER SING PENCIL	 $6.51 
050-0400	10K FATHER SING PEN	 $3.98 
050-0500	10K FATHER SING PENCIL	 $4.54 
050-7090 	10K FATHER SING DESK PEN	 $4.92 
050-4408	10K FOUNTAIN PEN	 $7.01 
050-0396	RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL	 $14.01 
050-0397	RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $17.41 
050-4020	10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $8.32 
050-4030	10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $13.63 
050-4460	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $10.98 
050-4461	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $16.66 
050-4181	RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	 $37.87 
050-4182	RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN	 $46.96 
050-4183	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	 $31.81 
050-4184	IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM	 $39.38 
050-0371	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.45 
050-0372	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $10.45 Out
050-0373	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.52 
050-0374	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.52 Out
050-0376 	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN	 $10.60 
050-0377	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL	 $13.63 
050-4040	10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point	 $6.44 
050-4106	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $6.05 
050-4107	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $6.05 
050-4108	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.84 
050-4109	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $9.84 
050-4146	Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads	 $7.57 
050-4147	Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/No Threads	 $7.57 
050-4148	Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/Threads	 $11.35 
050-4149	Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/No Threads	 $11.35 
050-4156	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.47 
050-4157	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $9.47 Out
050-4158	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.63 
050-4159	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.63 
050-4177	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.60 
050-4178	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $10.60 
050-4179	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.26 
050-4180	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.26 
050-5040	10K Jr GENTLEMENS Pencil Kit	 $10.79 
050-4621	JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL	 $9.28 
050-4622	JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL	 $8.32 
050-4623	JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL	 $13.82 
050-4624	JR. RETRO 10K FOUNTAIN	 $13.82 
050-4625	JR. RETRO COPPER FOUNTAIN	 $12.87 
050-4626	JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN	 $17.61 
050-2325	Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen	 $23.29 
050-2326	Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen	 $21.36 
050-2327	Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen	 $21.74 
050-2328	Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen	 $17.57 
050-2329	Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded	 $23.29 
050-2330	Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded	 $21.36 
050-2331	Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded	 $21.74 
050-2332	Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded	 $17.57 Out
050-0355	RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN	 $4.96 Out
050-4450	10K KC TWIST PEN	 $3.56 
050-4452	SATIN NICKEL KC TWIST PEN	 $3.56 
050-4185	RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $45.44 
050-4186	RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $52.26 
050-4187	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $37.11 
050-4188	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $43.17 
050-4014	10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN	 $7.57 
050-4015	BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $6.81 
050-4016	RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $10.04 
050-0391	Rhodium Patriot	 $6.81 
050-4430	10K PRESIDENTIAL PEN	 $3.98 
050-4415	10K ROLLERBALL PEN	 $5.29 
050-2424	Black Titanium SOFT GRIP PEN	 $3.78 
050-0357	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN	 $5.00 
050-0358	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $4.38 
050-4464	10K SOFT GRIP PEN	 $3.41 
050-4465	10K SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $2.92 
050-0321	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN	 $29.16 
050-0322	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $24.62 
050-0323	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain	 $24.62 
050-0324	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $20.07 
050-5015 	TOOLBOX PENCIL	 $6.05 
050-0304	RHODIUM TWIST PEN	 $4.81 
050-2404	BLACK CHROME TWIST PEN	 $3.26 
050-4060	BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN	 $3.30 
050-4401	10K TWIST PEN	 $3.18 
050-4410	SATIN GOLD TWIST PEN	 $3.18 
050-4420	TITANIUM TWIST PEN	 $4.73 
050-4440	SATIN NICKEL TWIST PEN	 $3.18 
050-4490	TACTILE TWIST PEN	 $2.65 

466-0001	Chrome Droplet Bottle Stopper 	 $3.22 
466-0002	Gold Droplet Bottle Stopper 	 $3.22 
466-0003	Stainless Steel Droplet Bottle Stopper 	 $4.03 
050-1060	Bottle Stopper 	 $3.64 
155-6075	Stopper Mandrel	 $8.07 
251-2172	Bottle Stopper Tap 3/8"-16TPI 	 $5.04 


	Bushings	
050-0351	BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA BALL POINT	 $4.03 
050-1428	BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA ROLLERBALL	 $4.55 
050-4011	PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS	 $4.03 
050-4135 	Emperor Bushings	 $4.03 
050-4199	Jr. Emperor Bushings	 $4.03 
050-4035	BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN	 $4.03 
050-4037	BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II  	 $4.03 Out
050-4041	Bushings Jr Gent Pencil/Ballpoint	 $4.03 
050-4055	BUSHINGS FOR LIGERO PEN	 $4.03 
050-4198	BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN 	 $4.03 
050-4443	Patriot Bushings	 $4.03 
050-4445	BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS	 $4.03 
050-4446	BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN	 $4.03 
050-4498 	Bushings for Toolbox pencil 	 $4.03 
050-5006	BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL	 $4.03 
050-8430 	Presidential Pen Bushings 	 $4.03 
155-0040	BUSHINGS-SING PEN	 $4.03 
155-0045	EUROPEAN PENCIL BUSHINGS	 $5.04 
155-1100	BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN	 $4.03 
155-4101	BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN	 $4.03 
155-4503	BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL	 $4.55 
155-0405	AMERICANA CLASSIC BUSHINGS	 $3.02 
155-5111	Artisan Bushings 	 $5.04 
155-5502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA PENCIL	 $4.03 
950-3230	3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS	 $4.03 
950-7200 	European Letter opener bushings 	 $3.02 
955-0104	DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN	 $5.04 
955-0502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	 $4.55 

850-4151	JR. Statesman Accessory Kit	 $15.14 
075-1532	15/32" Drill Bit 	 $9.08 
075-1332	13/32" Drill Bit 	 $7.06 
195-3564	35/64 INCH DRILL BIT WITH 1/2 SHANK	 $10.61 
075-3764	37/64 INCH DRILL BIT	 $9.08 
075-0103	27/64 Drill bit                  	 $9.08 
192-1250	12.5 MM Drill bit	 $7.06 
251-1050	10.5 MM Drill bit	 $6.05 
071-0290	10 mm drill bit	 $5.56 
075-0105	O SIZE DRILL BIT	 $7.58 
075-0107	U Size drill bit	 $12.11 
050-0311 	Rhodium European letter opener 	 $9.08 
050-0310	Rhodium Americana Letter Opener	 $9.08 


For the 10K European Pens and Pencils, please indication what Banding you want(Artisan, Plain or Feathered). If none is indicated, you will be getting Artisan.

*NOTE:*
If you are wondering why the cost per kit and accessories are higher (less than 25% discount)...I add 1% to cover the insurance from CSUSA to me and as a cushion for unforeseen costs that may come up. I will turn any extra money that I collect over to IAP for use of the site. I do not make any money on group buys. I simply get my kits for 25% off with no shipping charges. I will give a detailed account breaking out total kit costs, shipping, insurance and what is turned over to IAP. 
==============================================

Please post all orders.

*IF you want to change your order...please do a NEW post now (avoid editing posted order if possible). I don't want to be reviewing all posts regularly . Emailing that you are changing your order is not a bad idea either.*
=======================================================
Total
Participants - 37
Kits - 560
Stoppers - 128
Other - 107

A "+" by the name indicates bottle stoppers in addition to the number of pens.

toolcrazy - 4 Paid
GregMuller - 1 Paid - Shipped
slick - 2 Paid
TowMater - 7 Paid
exoticwo - 45+ Paid
airrat - 20+ Paid
rixstix - 32 Paid
JC_UAH - 4 Paid
txbatons - 10 Paid
Draken - 4+ Paid
John Crane - 12 Paid
gatornick - 19 Paid
ElMostro - 12 Paid
MLKWoodWorking - 5 Paid - Shipped
gtanajewski - 43 Paid
DCBluesman - 15 Paid
louisbry - 7+ Paid
jedgerton - 15 Paid
GoodTurns - 10 Paid
wlk - 5 Paid
ldb2000 - 6 Paid
cutterwoodjoe - 6+ Paid
Monty - 13 Paid
LEAP - 11 Paid
dalemcginnis - 56 Paid
jssmith3 - 16 Paid
Gruntster - 6 Paid
CharlesSharp - 50 Paid
Woodlvr - 2+ Paid
Geo in Winnipeg - 6 Paid
emackrell - 15 Paid
Dan_F - 13 Paid
BruceK -12 Paid
twoofakind - 7 Paid
rwayne - 19 Paid
devowoodworking - 19 Paid
NMDoug - 5 Paid
Marc Phillips - 24 Paid
dovetail48 - 11 Paid
rstought - 23 Paid
Rudy Vey - 10 Paid
bradbn4 - 27 Paid


----------



## jssmith3 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Chris, I have a question, I saw that the Ligero pens are on closeout. Can they be included in this group buy?
Janet


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 31, 2007)

Janet,

When they are on closeout, CSUSA will not give additional quantity discounts.  I imagine they WILL allow you to use gift cards, tho.  

That's the CSUSA policy, I kind of imagine Chris will allow you to order through him if you wish, but you could order directly from CSUSA and save freight (to Chris) and Paypal charges.

FWIW


----------



## txbatons (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris...thanks for putting this together again! I am certainly in on the order, but I'm working on it right now so it's accurate. Two questions...

...why are the bushings for some kits higher priced on your list than they are on CSUSA's site and catalog? For example, the artist sketch pencil bushings (050-5006) are listed at 3.99 in the catalog but 4.03 on your list. Same with Panache (050-4011). 

Also, can the 15/32" and 13/32" drill bits be included in the order?


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by txbatons_
> 
> Chris...thanks for putting this together again! I am certainly in on the order, but I'm working on it right now so it's accurate. Two questions...
> 
> ...



If you look at the note at the bottom of my post, I state that a 1% cushion is added to cover a few things.  First is the Insurance that CSUSA requires in shipping to me.  Second is unforseen things that might cause me to cover myself if I did not have the cushion.  After that, I send the rest of this money, after the group buy is closed, to IAP for use of the site.  Hopefully that answers your question.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 1, 2008)

1ea 050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $17.61
1ea 050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.26
1ea 050-4194 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $32.56
1ea 050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded $21.74 
1set 050-4199 Jr. Emperor Bushings $4.03
Kit total --- $89.20
Insurance --- $ 2.05
Shipping ---- $ 8.95
PayPal Fee -- $  .31
3% fee     -- $ 3.02
--------------------
Total ------ $103.53
If my calculations are correct. Paying via PayPal
Thanks


----------



## GregMuller (Jan 1, 2008)

Chris,
I will take the following
1-050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $30.29 
with the lower shipping I caculate the price as 37.95 via paypal. Send address.


----------



## slick (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's my list,

(2) 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED
    END CAP $10.45 
(2) 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 

I calculate $39.86 total, please advise if not correct, and Thank you.

Austin


----------



## jedgerton (Jan 1, 2008)

Chris,

I'm in, I'll put my list together and post it in the next few days!  Thanks for doing this.

John


----------



## TowMater (Jan 1, 2008)

We are in for:

1-050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 
2-050-4146 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads $7.57 
1-050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45
1-050-0377 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL $13.63
1-050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $6.81 
1-050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04 
1-050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.03
1-050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $4.03 
1-050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 

Kit Total: $78.76
Insurance: $2.05
Shipping: $8.95
Paypal Fee: $0.31
3% Fee: $2.71
Total: $92.78

I will paypal tonight.

Todd


----------



## exoticwo (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello Chris,
Here's my order and thanks in advance. I will PM CUSA Cert. info. The rest I will Paypal once I have your info.

100-466-0001 Chrome Droplet Bottle Stopper $3.22 
20-050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47
20-050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.63 
1-050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 
5-050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $42.41
Kit Total: $1000.08
Insurance: $7.30
Shipping: $8.95
Paypal Fee: $0.31
3% Fee: $14.00
Total: $1030.64-$550(Gift Certs)=$480.64 Paypal, I think that's correct.


----------



## airrat (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my order, thanks Chris


050-4120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $5.68  x 3 
050-4062 BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $4.81   x 3 
050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN $6.44   x  2 
050-4220 TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN $3.05   x 6 
050-0303 RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.97    x 2
050-0365 RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN $9.17  x 2 
050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $6.05  x 2 

155-1100 BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN $4.03

466-0001 Chrome Droplet Bottle Stopper $3.22   x 2
466-0002 Gold Droplet Bottle Stopper $3.22     x 2
466-0003 Stainless Steel Droplet Bottle Stopper $4.03     x 2

Possible to get the mandrel for these bottle stoppers.  Not sure if the one I use for the berea style works.


----------



## rixstix (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for doing this Chris.


3ea 050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.01 $42.03
1ea 050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.98 
1ea 050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.45 
2ea 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $17.57 $35.14
1ea 050-2326 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $21.36 
1ea 050-2330 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded $21.36 
1ea 050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $20.07 
1ea 050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $24.62 
10ea 050-4420 TITANIUM TWIST PEN $4.73 $47.30
10ea 050-0304 RHODIUM TWIST PEN $4.81 $48.10
==============================================
kit subtotal $281.41
Ins $4.60
Shipping $8.95
PP $0.31
PP $8.85
Total $304.12

Gift Certs & balance via PP


----------



## JC_UAH (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, thanks for placing the group order.  I am not sure, but I think 4 kits can go in a smaller mailer.  I will look for your verification response and/or email.  

3ea 050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.26
1ea 050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded $21.74
=====================
kit subtotal $61.52
Shipping     $ 8.95
PP           $  .31
PP 3%        $ 2.12

Total        $72.90


Thanks Again,
Jeff


----------



## txbatons (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
Here's my order. Thanks again for organizing it! 

3 ea  050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44     19.32
3 ea  050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44	   19.32
1 ea  050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL $4.03		    4.03
1 ea  050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.03	    4.03
2 ea  050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $6.81	   13.62
2 ea  050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04	   20.08
1 ea  075-1332 13/32 INCH DRILL BIT $7.06		    7.06
1 ea  075-1532 15/32 INCH DRILL BIT $9.08		    9.08

sub total: 96.54
shipping:     8.95  (probably the smaller box?)
insurance:   3.45
paypal 3% +.$.31: 3.21

total: $112.15
will send paypal payment once I hear from you the accurate total.


----------



## Draken (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my order, a couple of the items aren't on your list, let me know of these pose a problem.  I know one is showing out of stock, so I know I'll be waiting on my order to ship, which is fine with me.

Qty:1 050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.52
Qty:1 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82
Qty:5 466-0003 Stainless Steel Droplet Bottle Stopper $4.03
Qty:2 050-5015 TOOLBOX PENCIL $6.05
Qty:1 990-0400 Confetti Lights  (NOT ON LIST) $9.99
Qty:2 442-0100 Crush Ginder Mechanism (NOT ON LIST, 10% DISCOUNT) $26.98 for both after discount

sub total:96.56
shipping: 8.95
insurance: 2.05
.31 & 3% Paypal: 3.17

Total: 110.73

Please double check my math, and I'll send paypal payment.


----------



## badger (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to get in on this, at least for some bottle stoppers.  Let me get my list together, and I'll post asap.

Thanks.

badger


----------



## johncrane (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris could you ad the Americana rhodium letter opener too the list if thats ok with you.


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> 
> Chris could you ad the Americana rhodium letter opener too the list if thats ok with you.



Sure, no worries mate.  I'll add it in the morning.


----------



## rixstix (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris

ADD ONE 050-0304 RHODIUM TWIST PEN $4.81
to make a total of 11

That will use the entire GC balance that I am PMing to you


----------



## johncrane (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris thank you now my order is
Qty:5 050-4623 JR Retro Rhodium Rollerball $13.82
$69.10
Qty:7 050-0310 Rhodium Americana letter Opener $9.08 
$63.56
Sub total $132.66
Chris if all is ok l will send first paypal


----------



## johncrane (Jan 3, 2008)

PayPal sent Chris.


----------



## gatornick (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for doing the group buy.  I will take:
                                                         total
1 ea --050-4622 JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL $8.32                8.32
3 ea --050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82             41.46
5 ea -- 050-4060 BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN $3.30                 16.50
2 ea --050-2328 Rho/Black Ti. Jr. Stsman RolPen $17.57          35.14
1 ea --050-4180 BLACK TI. JR GENTS II FOUNT W/ SMCAP $13.26     13.26
2 ea --050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTS II ROLLER W/ THREAD CAP $10.45 20.90
3 ea --050-4177 BLACK TI JR GENTS II ROLLER W/ THREA CAP $10.60 31.80
2 ea --050-4178 BLACK TI JR GENTS II ROLLER W/ SMOOT CAP $10.60 21.20
1 ea --155-4101 BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN $4.03                     4.03
Shipping                                                         8.95
Insurance                                                        3.45
Paypal                                                           0.31
Paypal                                                           6.15

Total                                                          211.47

I think this is right.  If the total is correct let me know and I will paypal.  Thanks alot,  Nick


----------



## ElMostro (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is my order:
10 ea 050-2326 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $21.36 = $213.60 
2  ea  050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 = $75.74 
1  ea  050-4199 Jr. Emperor Bushings $4.03 

Kits        213.60
Kits         75.74
Bushings      4.03
Insurance     4.60
Shipping      8.95

Sub Total   306.93

paypal fee     .31
3% of 6.93     .42

Total:     $307.66

I will pay $300.00 with certificates and $7.66 via paypal.
Please confirm my totals and send paypal info for payment.
I will send PM with certificate information.

Thanks for doing this, Eugene


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris,
Here is our order.  I left the shipping and the PayPal for you to fill in as it is a small order and we are state neighbors.  
I will send Gift Certificate info via PM.

050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen.......................$17.57
050-2326 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen ..............2 @ $21.36 = $42.72
050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen.......................$21.74
050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain.....................................$24.62

Sub-Total.......................................................................................$106.65
Shipping
Insurance..........................................................................................$3.45
PayPal  ($.31 + 3%)
Grand Total


Mike & Linda


----------



## gatornick (Jan 4, 2008)

I just paid via paypal through the name jschmidt89@cox.net.  Thanks again for doing this.  Nick


----------



## gtanajewski (Jan 4, 2008)

050-4205 10K AMERICANA PEN $4.54   x 3 =                                   $13.62
050-5205 10K AMERICANA PENCIL $9.47 x 1=                                    $9.47
050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN $4.54 x 5=                                $22.70
050-4500 10K CLICK PEN $3.78 x 1=                                           $3.78
050-5500 10K CLICK PENCIL $3.98 x1=                                         $3.98
050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $42.41 x 2 =             $84.82 
050-4408 10K FOUNTAIN PEN $7.01 x 3 =                                      $21.03
050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $8.32 x 2 =                         $16.64
050-4030 10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $13.63 x 2 =                          $27.26
050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 x 1 =             $37.87
050-4182 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN $46.96 x 2 =               $93.92
050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $6.05 x 1 =    $6.05
050-4108 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $9.84 x 2 =     $19.68
050-2325 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen $23.29 x 2 =               $46.58
050-2326 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $21.36 x 2 =             $42.72
050-4430 10K PRESIDENTIAL PEN $3.98 x 5 =                                  $19.90
050-4415 10K ROLLERBALL PEN $5.29 x 2 =                                    $10.58
050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $29.16 x 2 =                       $58.32
050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $24.62 x 2 =                     $49.24
050-5015 TOOLBOX PENCIL $6.05 x 2 =                                        $12.10
050-8430 Presidential Pen Bushings $4.03  x 1 =                             $4.03  
                                                               Sub Total   $604.29
                                                               Shipping      $8.95
                                                               Ins           $7.30
                                                                    Total  $620.54
Pay by Certified Check


----------



## badger (Jan 4, 2008)

Won't be able to make it this round, a couple important bills came up.

thanks though.


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badger_
> 
> Won't be able to make it this round, a couple important bills came up.
> 
> thanks though.



No Problem.


----------



## Gruntster (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll get my list posted over the weekend....why spend the time at home when I can do it at work and get paid to browse the catalog?


----------



## CharlesSharp (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd like to order the following, please send me an invoice with the total.  I'm new to all this so if something doesn't maks sense, please email me.  Also, thank you so much for doing this.  

(10) 050-4220 Ti Americana
(5) 050-4106 10K Jr. Gent II
(10) 050-2404 Black Chrome Slim Line
(10) 050-4420 Ti Slim Line
(5) 050-4010 10K Cigar
(5) 050-4474 10K Patriot (not on list)
(5) 050-2414 Black Chrome Patriot (not on list)
(1) 955-0502 Set of Bushings - Americana 
(1) 955-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent
(1) 075-0105 "O" Size Drill Bit
(1) 192-1250 12.5mm Drill Bit 
(1) 251-1050 10.5mm Drill Bit


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 4, 2008)

*(8)* 050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen $21.74 
*(7)* 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $17.57 
*(2)* 050-9017 Replacement Tubes (Panache)$0.50

Shipping  $8.95
Insurance $4.60

Total $311.46
CS USA Gift Certs  $300
Due through PayPal $11.46 + $0.31 + $0.35 = $12.12

Email sent.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's my order:
4  -  050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44
2  -  050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED  $9.47 
1  -  251-2172 Bottle Stopper Tap 3/8"-16TPI $5.04
1  -  050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 
2  -  466-0003 Stainless Steel Droplet Bottle Stopper $4.03


Kit Total: 		         $71.62
Insurance:			 $02.05
Postage:			 $04.60

Sub Total:			 $78.27
Minus Certificates		 $60.00
Total subject to Paypal	         $18.27
Plus				 $00.31
2nd Total			 $18.58
Plus 3%		                 $00.56

Paypal Total	                 $19.14

Please double check my math, and I'll send paypal payment.  Also let me know how to handle the gift certificates.

Thanks


----------



## jedgerton (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris,

I would like to order the following items.  I'll PM you with what I think the total is and my gift certificate info.  Thanks again!

050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 x 5 = $69.10
050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN $6.44 x 10 = $64.40

John


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris,
Again, manythanks for doing this!  please PM me total for the following: (all 050 prefix)

0371 x 2
2330 x 1
2326 x 1
4147 x 3
4149 x 1
4156 x 2
9159 x 5

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## wlk (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris,

Thanks for running this group buy. Itâ€™s a real help!
Iâ€™d like the following:

050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN     1 x $17.41= $ 17.41
050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN    2 x $8.32= $16.64

050-4030 10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN    2 x $13.63= $ 27.26

Iâ€™d like extra sets of tubes for Gentleman fountain, if I may?    6 x $ 0.50= 3.00 

075-3764 37/64 INCH DRILL BIT    1 x $9.08= $ 9.08

050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN    1 x $4.03= $ 4.03


Mdse Total:  	$77.42
Ship:		$ 4.60  small order mailer
Insurance	$ 2.05
P/P		$ 0.31
Sub total	$84.38
3%		$ 2.54
Total		$86.92    

Please double check my math and email me so I can send payment by P/P

Wade


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 5, 2008)

1- 050-0365 RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN $9.17 
1- 050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $6.05 
2- 050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44 
2- 050-5015 TOOLBOX PENCIL $6.05 
1- 075-3764 37/64 INCH DRILL BIT $9.08 
1- 050-4498 Bushings for Toolbox pencil $4.03 
1- 050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL $4.03 
subtotal=57.37
shipping=8.95
ins=2.05
paypal=2.30
Grand Total=$70.64
if I did my math right


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanx for doing this This is really my first big buy and I'm kind of following the lead of others so, here's my order, a couple of the items aren't on your list, just let me know of these pose a problem. I think the math is correct, please let me know your paypal addy
Qty:1 850-4151 JR. Statesman Accessory Kit $15.14 
Qty:2 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $27.64 
Qty:2 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $20.90 
Qty:2 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $18.94 
Qty:3 466-0003 Stainless Steel Droplet Bottle Stopper $12.09 
Qty:2 442-0100 Crush Ginder Mechanism (NOT ON LIST, 10% DISCOUNT) $26.98 for both after discount
sub total- 106.55
shipping- 8.95
insurance- 3.45
.31 & 3% Paypal- 3.80
Total-  122.75
  Thanx again ~ Joe Pozzi


----------



## Monty (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris,
Here's my order.
050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP 10.45 X 3 = $31.35
050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47 X3 = $28.41
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 X 3 = $31.80
050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.60 x 2 = $21.20
050-0377 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL $13.63 x 2 = $27.26
050-9020 Imperial tubes $0.60 X 2 = $1.20
050-9025 Lotus tubes $0.60 X 2 = $1.20
050-9017 Panache tubes $0.50 X 1 = $0.50
TOTAL---------------------------------------$142.92
Less Gift Certificates                              $120.00
Shipping                                                    8.95
Ins                                                            3.45
Paypal on $35.32                                       1.36
Balance                                                  $36.68   

When you confirm my order, let me know and I'll send the balance by PayPal and the GC info.
If the extra tubes are a problem, just delete them.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris,

050-4430 10K PRESIDENTIAL PEN $3.98 x	 5 = 19.90
050-8430 Presidential Pen Bushings $4.03 x 1 = 4.03
050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain $24.62 x 1 = 24.62
050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $4.03 x 1 = 4.03
The following pen was not on the list but the wife wants one.
050-4201 Americana Classic  $3.98 x 5 = 19.90
155-0405 AMERICANA CLASSIC BUSHINGS $3.02 x 1 = 3.02

Pens and Bushings 	75.50
Shipping		 8.95
Insurance		 2.05
Paypal			 2.91
Total			89.41
Please let me know if the total is correct and paypal info.
Thanks for running this.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jan 6, 2008)

Total  quantity
38.61   (3)	12.87	050-0368 RHODIUM AMERICANA FOUNTAIN PEN $12.87
35.67   (3)	11.89	050-0369 RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLBALL PEN $11.89
30.25	(5)	6.05	050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BLLET PEN $6.05
119.4	(30)	3.98	050-4100 10K EUROPEAN PEN $3.98				10 of each band		artisan clip
28.4	(5)	5.68	050-4120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $5.68
39.8	(10)	3.98	050-4165 SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN $3.98

			Bushings
5.04	(1)	5.04	955-0104 DOUBLE MANDREL BU AMERICANA PEN $5.04
4.55	(1)	4.55	955-0502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLBALL $4.55
2.5	(2)	1.25	050-7053	cap studs
3.95	(1)	3.95	155-2102 mandrel

308.17  subtotal
8.95	shipping
5.5	ins
322.62	total
-300	gift cert
22.62	paypal
0.69	fees
23.31	paypal total

If this is correct I will paypal and send certificat numbers


----------



## jssmith3 (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is my order, let me know if the math is not correct ok.  Thanks again for doing this.  Janet 
050-4621 JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL 5 @$9.28=$46.40
050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL 5 @$13.82=$69.10
050-4624 JR. RETRO 10K FOUNTAIN 2 @$13.82 =$27.64
050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN 2 @$17.61 =$35.22
251-1050 10.5 MM Drill bit $6.05 
050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN 2 @$6.05=$12.10

total $196.51
S&H     $8.95
total $205.46
          .31
         6.17
      $211.94


----------



## Gruntster (Jan 7, 2008)

850-4151 JR. Statesman Accessory Kit $15.14 x 1= 15.14
050-4040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point $6.44 x 2= 12.88
050-4109 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNT W/SMOOTH END CAP $9.84 x 1= 9.84
050-4146 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads $7.57 x1= 7.57
050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Roller $17.57 x1= 17.57
050-2330 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Roller Threaded $21.36 x1= 21.36

Kit total --- $84.36
Insurance --- $ 2.05
Shipping ---- $ 8.95
PayPal Fee -- $  .31
3% fee ------ $ 2.80

 Total--------$98.47


----------



## louisbry (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris, PayPal and email with certificate numbers sent

Thanks,


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 7, 2008)

2ea  085-0007 7" Pepper Mill                          $7.50(-10%)?     $13.50
2ea  050-7150 7" Salt Mill                            $7.50(-10%)?     $13.50
1ea  442-0100 Crush Grinder Mechanism                 $14.99(-10%)?    $13.49
2ea  466-0003 Stainless Steel Droplet Bottle Stopper  $4.03            $ 8.06
2ea  050-4621 JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL                $9.28            $18.56
5ea 050-4003 Combo pen stylus for PDA                 $1.39            $ 6.95
5ea 050-4006 Twist pen Stylus clip for PDA            $0.69            $ 3.45
2ea 050-7082 World Time Keeper  
$6.29            $ 12.58
Kit Totals---$90.09
Ins       ---$ 3.45
Shipping  ---$ 8.95
Paypal Fee---$  .31
3%        ---$ 3.09 

Total--------$105.89   



Please let me know if my math is correct. Thank you.  

Mike


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's my order:
*(2)* 050-4180 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN SMOOTH END CAP $13.26 
*(2)* 050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.01 
*(1)* 050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $17.41 
*(2)* 050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.98 
*(1)* 050-4461 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $16.66 
*(2)* 050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Smooth $21.74 
*(1)* 050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $29.16 
*(2)* 050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $24.62 
*(1)* 050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain $24.62 
*(2)* 050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $20.07 

Canadian shipping ???

Insurance $4.60

Total $311.17
Due through PayPal $297.21 + $4.60 + $0.31 + $9.05 = $311.17

Please let me know if this is correct and I'll Paypal you $$. 
I would like insurance but if it's not available please deduct it from the total.
Thanks for doing this Chris.


----------



## emackrell (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris, here's my order:
5 ea   050-4146 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads @$7.57  = 37.85
5 ea   050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP @$9.47 = 47.35
5 ea   050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP @$10.60 = 53.00
Subtotal $138.20
Shipping    8.95
Insurance   3.45
Total    $150.60

I'm sending you a PM with GC numbers. Please check my math and let me know the balance and I'll remit by Paypal ASAP. And thanks for doing this!
Cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris,

Thanks for doing us this service. How often do you put these together?

I would like one of each of the following (except where noted, second to last item: extra tubes).

050-0369 RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN $11.89

050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45 

050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.52 


050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 


050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.26

050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82


050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $17.61


050-2325 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen $23.29 


050-2326 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $21.36


050-2329 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded $23.29

050-2330 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded $21.36


050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded $21.74


050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain $24.62


850-4151 JR. Statesman Accessory Kit $15.14

955-0502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $4.55

Total for items on your list=  245.50



These next items not on your list, priced per standard rate

050-9159  2 sets extra tubes for Jr Statesman $.90 total (.45 ea)

050-4035  Statesman Bushings  $3.99

075-3764  37/64 drill bit    $8.99


Subtotal for all items=  $260.38

Shipping: $8.95

Insurance: $4.60

Paypal:  $.31 + 8.22 = $8.53


Grand total = $282.46

Will Paypal funds.


----------



## BruceK (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris,
Here's what I would like this go-round:

2 ea 050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44 ($12.88)
2 ea 050-0307 RHODIUM BROKERS PEN $9.08  ($18.16)
2 ea 050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 ($21.20)
2 ea 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $17.57 ($35.14)
2 ea 050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $24.62  ($49.24)
2 ea 050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $20.07 ($40.14)

2 ea 050-5003 4B REPLACEMENT LEAD 5.6MM FOR SKETCH PENCIL $3.02 ($6.04)
1 ea 050-4446 BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN $4.03  ($ 4.03)
1 ea 050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL $4.03 ($ 4.03)
1 ea 050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $4.03 ($4.03)
1 ea 075-3764 37/64 INCH DRILL BIT $9.08  ($9.08)

Subtotal $203.97
Shipping $8.95
Insurance $4.60
Paypal $0.31
Paypal 3%  $6.53
----------------------------
TOTAL  $224.36

Will pay via paypal


----------



## wlk (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris,

Just sent payment through PayPal to you.

Wade


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris, 
I would like the following:

1 -050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45 
1 -050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 
5 -050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $6.05 

Can you add tubes as well? If so I would like the following:
1 -050-9306 Black Cigar Tubes $3.00
1 -050-9305 Nickel Cigar Tube $3.00
1 -050-9302 Black 7mm tubes $3.00

Send me a total and I will paypal you asap.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## rwayne (Jan 8, 2008)

Please send the following items,, I will pay through Pay Pal and I'll email you .

050-4205 10K AMERICANA PEN $4.54 -----------1                     050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN $8.75 -- -------------------------------1
050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN $4.54---------------  --------------1
050-0369 RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN $11.89----------------1
050-0307 RHODIUM BROKERS PEN $9.08 ----------------------------------1
050-4412 10K BROKERS PEN $6.05 -----------------------------------------1
050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN $6.44 ----------------------------------1
050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.01  --------------------1
050-0377 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL $13.63 ------------------------1
050-4040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point $6.44 -----------------------------1
050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.98  ----------------1
050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.60----------------1
050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMANS II ROLLERBALL W/THREADED END CAP $10.60-1
050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 ---------------------------1
050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04 -----------------------------1
050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $6.81 ---------------------------1
050-2424 Black Titanium SOFT GRIP PEN $3.78-----------------------------------1
050-0357 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN $5.00-----------------------------------------1
050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $20.07 --------------------1


155-4101 BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN $4.03---------------------------------------1
955-0502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $4.55--------------------------1
050-4446 BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN $4.03--------------------------------------1
155-1100 BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN $4.03----------------------------------1
050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $4.03 -----------------------1
050-4041 Bushings Jr Gent Pencil/Ballpoint $4.03-----------------------------------1
          050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.03 ---------------------------------1
          050-4445 BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS $4.03----------------------------------1 

Total kits 209.83
Ship         8.95
PayPal         .31
             2.06

If the totals are different let me know 
Thanks
rwayne


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Chris, thanks for doing this!
I would like:
4 - 050-5008 Black Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil 4@6.44 = $25.76
4 - 050-0500 10K Father Sing Pencil 4@4.54 = $18.16
4 - 050-5015 Toolbox Pencil 4@6.05 = $24.20
1 - 050-4130 Rhodium w/22K Gold Emperor Rollerball = $37.87
1 - 050-4193 Rhodium/Black TI JR Emperor Rollerball = $30.29
1 - 050-4181 Rhodium/22K Bold Imperial Rollerball = $37.87
1 - 050-0371 Rhodium JR Gent II Rollerball = $10.45
1 - 050-4185 Rhodium/22K Gold Lotus Rollerball = $45.44
1 - 050-0321 Rhodium/22K Statesman Fountain = $29.16
1 - 050-0322 Rhodium/22K Statesman Rollerball = $24.62
Total without shipping = $273.56 + Paypal $9.00(rounded up)
Total with paypal = $282.56
Let me know your email for paypal thanks john


----------



## rwayne (Jan 8, 2008)

Payment has been sent  via Paypal
  Thanks


----------



## NMDoug (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris -

Here is my order.  Thanks for doing this.

1 ea 050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.63 
4 ea 050-2330 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded $21.36

I have $100 of gift certificates to use on this order.

Please send total and what to send on gift certificates.

Thank again for doing this.
Doug


----------



## Marc Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's my order... Please email me the amount so I can Paypal ya.... 
WoodMangler@Yahoo.com

050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN $6.05 - 4 = 24.20

050-4165 SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN $3.98 - 4 = 15.92
Feather band, cross clip (if you can)

050-4205 10K AMERICANA PEN $4.54 - 4 = 18.16

050-4500 10K CLICK PEN $3.78 - 4 = 15.12

050-4430 10K PRESIDENTIAL PEN $3.98 - 4 = 15.92

050-2424 Black Titanium SOFT GRIP PEN $3.78 - 4 = 15.12

050-4445 BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS $4.03

050-8430 Presidential Pen Bushings $4.03

155-1100 BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN $4.03

155-4503 BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL $4.55

155-0405 AMERICANA CLASSIC BUSHINGS $3.02


----------



## dovetail48 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sir,
Thank you for your efforts.  

2:  050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.01= 28.02

2: 050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.98= 21.96

2: 050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.45 Out=  20.90

3:  050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.47 Out =28.41

2:  050-2326 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $21.36= 42.72



Kit total= $142.01
insurance= $3.45
shipping= $8.95
pay pal fee=$.31
3% fee= $4.63

Total:$ 159.35

Please confirm my math and email.  Will Pay pal tonight.

Jim


----------



## rstought (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris...

Here is my order:

050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN $8.75 x 5 = $43.75
050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN $4.54 x 1 = $4.54
050-4120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $5.68 x 5 = 28.40
050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.01 x 3 = $42.03 
050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.98 x 3 = $32.94 
050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 x 1 = $13.82
050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $17.61 x 1 = $17.61
050-2325 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen $23.29 x 1 = $23.29 
050-2326 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $21.36 x 1 = $21.36
050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $29.16 x 1 = $29.16
050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $24.62 x 1 = $24.62

Total is $281.52 for kits, which I will pay for with $285.00 in gift certificates (no need to refund the difference - it's a very small price to pay for the opportunity to participate).  I will email you the serial numbers.

Shipping - $8.95
Insurance - $4.60
PayPal1 (3%) - $0.41
PayPal2   - $0.31

Total to be paid via PayPal - $14.27

Let me add my thanks to you for taking on this huge responsibility...


----------



## bradbn4 (Jan 9, 2008)

(3) <s>050-4177</s> 050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL <s>W/ THREADED END CAP</s> W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.60

(4) 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 
(4) 050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $6.05
(4) 050-0365 RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN $9.17 

(3) 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47 
(3) 050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 
(3) 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $17.57 
(3) 050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04 

(1) 955-0104 DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN $5.04 


3*10.60=&gt;31.8

4*13.82=&gt;55.28
4*6.05=&gt;24.20
4*9.17=&gt;36.68

3*9.47=&gt; 28.41
3*10.60=&gt;31.8
3*17.57=&gt;52.71
3*10.04=&gt;30.12

1*5.03=&gt;5.03

31.80
55.28
24.20
36.68
28.41
31.80
52.71
30.12
 5.03
--------
296.03
    8.95 (shipping)
<s>   5.50 (insurance)</s>
4.60 (insurance)
--------
310.48

<s>(310.48*1.03)+.31=  320.1044</s>
(309.58*1.03)+.31=  $319.19
Total:=<s>320.11</s> $319.19

I ran out of fingers and toes just counting up the total pens - so as they all say - use your spreadsheet and check my math.

Ditto on the thanks - I figure with all of the blanks that I have in storage they could use a little company. 


Bradbn4 - having fun in Colorado

I fixed the error that I made on the order - this should match the e-mail messages that I sent out today (9Jan2008) - PayPal sent (9Jan2008)


----------



## dovetail48 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks.

Pay Pal should be completed.

Jim


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 15, 2008)

Could we get an update on this, please.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 16, 2008)

Steve,
  On page 1 Chris has a post stating that he will be back on the 21st and will ship orders and let us know about B.O.'s. Here is his post.

"1/10 - The order is in and most will be shipped tomorrow. I had a ton of probelms with the web site, but that's stuff for a later rant. A number of items won't be in until next week. There are a few items that will not be in until February and one item is scheduled for March. I'll expect the first shipment on Thursday, but I leave Friday for my Brother-in-Law's wedding. I'll be back on the 21st and will get out what I can then. I'll post the specific back orders once I have that information."

Mike


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 16, 2008)

Yea, thanks. I missed that.


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 17, 2008)

This is today's post

1/17- An 88 lb. box showed up.  A few small issues with what they sent, but nothing huge.  There are about 15 items on backorder, but most of them were supposed to be in this week and shipped to me next week.  I will detail what the remaining backorders are after the next box arrives.  I'll start splitting it up on Tuesday.


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 23, 2008)

My Posting for today:

1/23- Many of the backorders were shipped yesterday and should be here on the 28th.  The following items are still on back order:

446-0003 Stainless Steel Droplet Stopper 2/13/08
050-0372 Rhodium Jr. Gent Rollerball 2/08/08
050-4157 Titanium Jr. Gent Rollerball 2/08/08

I have shipped:
MLKwoodworking
Greg Muller

More to be shipped tomorrow


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 24, 2008)

Todays Post:

1/24- I'm getting close to having everything split up and I am shipping out what I can.  Today, the following will be shipped.

ToolCrazy
JC-UAH
NMDoug
Rudy Vey
Bradbn4
EMackrell
ElMostro
Woodlvr
DCBluesman


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 25, 2008)

Chris,
Package came today and was perfect.  Thanks for doing this again.  I know how much work it can be.

Mike & Linda


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 25, 2008)

Today's Post

1/25 - 7 more out today.  A few more will go out on Monday, but most of the remaining are waiting on something.

gtanajewski
BruceK
RStought
Monty
LEAP
ldb2000
Twoofakind


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 26, 2008)

My stuff showed up at the front door today!!


----------



## bradbn4 (Jan 27, 2008)

The door bell rang today and the postman dropped off my beat up box - with zero damage pen kits---

Thanks for doing a heck of a good job.

Bradbn4 - having some fun in colorado


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 27, 2008)

I received my package today also. Thanks Chris.

Mike


----------



## JC_UAH (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris,

Received my order yesterday.  Thanks again for organizing order.

Jeff


----------



## Monty (Jan 28, 2008)

All I received today was a piece of paper for me to sign.
Since the package was insured and no one home, I'll have to make a trip to the PO to get mine.
Thanks again for putting this buy together. It really saves me some money


----------



## BruceK (Jan 28, 2008)

Got my order today, thanks Chris!


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 28, 2008)

Mine came in today as well. Chris I sent you an email about an item in my order.
Andy


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Chris
Got my order today ... many many thanks for doing this


----------



## NMDoug (Jan 29, 2008)

My order arrived today.

Thank again


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 29, 2008)

Today's Post:

1/29-  I received the latest shipment yesterday and I will be getting out the following 12 today:

Exoticwo
Rwayne
Jssmith3
Rixstix
DanF
Charles Sharp
MarcPhilips
Goodturns
TowMater
Jedgerton
Gruntster
Slick

4 more items on backorder and 4 missing items are supposed to be here this week.


----------



## rstought (Jan 29, 2008)

Got mine, too - many thanks !!


----------



## Monty (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> 
> All I received today was a piece of paper for me to sign.
> Since the package was insured and no one home, I'll have to make a trip to the PO to get mine.
> Thanks again for putting this buy together. It really saves me some money


I was wrong, the insured package was something else. The pens did come today also. Thanks again for running the buy Chris.


----------



## wlk (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris,

Received mine. Ooooo are those kits niiiice. Thanks so much for your effort and time!

Wade


----------



## airrat (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris leave it to Craft Supply to show the stuff in stock when we order and now its a month from the order placed before they will be in.   Can we just cancel my 2 bottle stoppers, I can get them faster from Ruth or AS.   That is all my order is missing right?   Their delivery time is getting worse and worse with back orders.


----------



## Gruntster (Jan 31, 2008)

The USPS Mangler must be down, my package arrived today in perfect condition 
 Thanks for running this.

Dan


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 31, 2008)

Most ot the time they don't scan the damn delivery confimation. More often than not I get "We have recieved the electronic information......blah, blah" And the package is in my hand. 

BTW, I did recieve my package. Thanks Chris. Sorry for the delay, I forgot to post this till now.


----------



## jedgerton (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris,

Order received!  Thanks again for doing this.  Everything was just as ordered.

John


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> Chris leave it to Craft Supply to show the stuff in stock when we order and now its a month from the order placed before they will be in.   Can we just cancel my 2 bottle stoppers, I can get them faster from Ruth or AS.   That is all my order is missing right?   Their delivery time is getting worse and worse with back orders.



Sure, anyone interested in cancelling the Stainless Steel stoppers, let me know.


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 1, 2008)

2/1- The missing kits (not backorders) can yesterday.  This included the missing parts to the 10k Euros and a few other items.  I think that 3 more of the remaining unfilled 8 can go out.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Feb 1, 2008)

Chris,
 I'm sorry I haven't really been following the thread If the stoppers are a problem, by all means cancell them. I'm sorry I'll try to keep a little closer watch on things


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 1, 2008)

Chris, picked up at the PO this AM.  ManyThanks for running this again!


----------



## rwayne (Feb 1, 2008)

Chris  -- I got my package today . Thanks for putting this together. I know mine was not easy with 19 different kits and other items. Everything is here and in good shape.


----------



## Draken (Feb 1, 2008)

I, for one, would like to keep the bottle stoppers in my order, and I don't mind waiting a bit longer for it to arrive.  Now if they change the expected arrival date, that might be a different story.


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutterwoodjoe_
> 
> Chris,
> I'm sorry I haven't really been following the thread If the stoppers are a problem, by all means cancell them. I'm sorry I'll try to keep a little closer watch on things



Joe,

They are not a problem for me, it's just a delay for you.  If you don't mind waiting a few more weeks for your order, then I'll wait for the stoppers.  I was just giving the option for those that didn't want to wait.


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 4, 2008)

2/4- These 3 are going out today.

Rixstix
TXbatons
airrat

John Crane,  I have to apologize mate.  I put your order aside because I wanted to get the first set of domestic shipping out, and then I forgot to get back to yours.  I'll try to get it out today as well.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 4, 2008)

That will be great Chris! thank you.


----------



## txbatons (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> 
> 2/4- These 3 are going out today.
> Rixstix
> ...



Can't wait!!


----------



## TowMater (Feb 4, 2008)

Chris,

Got our pens Friday, thanks for running the group buy!!

Todd


----------



## jssmith3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Chris, got my order too. thanks again for everything.

Janet


----------



## slick (Feb 4, 2008)

Got my pens over the weekend, thank you for everything 

Austin


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Feb 6, 2008)

My mail lady brought me a box of goodies today. Thank you for all the hard work you put into the group buy


----------



## txbatons (Feb 7, 2008)

Chris, I got my box yesterday afternoon. Thanks for all your work!


----------



## rixstix (Feb 7, 2008)

Box arrived yesterday, safe and sound.

TNX Chris.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris received my order today and all is good, also Chris thank you very much for doing these group buys l very much appreciate it.


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 15, 2008)

I received everything except the stoppers.  Two more packages to go out.


----------



## Draken (Feb 15, 2008)

Did they give you a new "expected by" date for the stoppers?


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> 
> Did they give you a new "expected by" date for the stoppers?



I believe they came in to CSUSA and were shipped.  I received a shipping noice via email.  Should be here next week.


----------



## Draken (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds great, thank you for the update.


----------



## spin613 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi! I'm new to this group - I've been turning pens for a couple of years and expanding my sales. Would anyone be interested in a limited buy from CSUSA (no more than 4 people bewteen 20-30 kits per person) so we can get the 100+ price break w/o the incredible reshipping hassle

thanks

shlomo (spin 613)


----------



## spin613 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi! I'm new to this group - I've been turning pens for a couple of years and expanding my sales. Would anyone be interested in a limited buy from CSUSA (no more than 4 people bewteen 20-30 kits per person) so we can get the 100+ price break w/o the incredible reshipping hassle

thanks

shlomo (spin 613)


----------



## Draken (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curious if there are any updates on the bottle stoppers.

Thanks!


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 25, 2008)

Nothing yet, I will email them and wee where it is.


----------



## dovetail48 (Feb 27, 2008)

Kent,

Just received my order.  Mix-up with Post Office caused some delay-not your fault!
Thanks for your efforts.

Jim


----------



## Draken (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> 
> Nothing yet, I will email them and wee where it is.



Just curious if you've heard back from them yet.

Thanks!


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 27, 2008)

Just got word that they have not received them yet.  They do expect them any day now.


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 3, 2008)

I sent refunds out this morning to the following people:

TowMater
airrat
Gatornick
jedgerton
GoodTurns
Leap
Woodlvr
twoofakind
dovetail48

These refunds were either because of cancelling the your order on the stoppers that still are not in, or savings on shipping.  You should see a credit in Paypal.

Sorry to TXbatons for waiting too long to process your refund in Paypal.


----------



## louisbry (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Chris. Are you keeping some orders open that include stoppers?  If so what is the status of my order?  I was just patiently waiting, but your last post promped me to inquire.
thanks


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louisbry_
> 
> Hi Chris. Are you keeping some orders open that include stoppers?  If so what is the status of my order?  I was just patiently waiting, but your last post promped me to inquire.
> thanks



Louis, yours is one of three orders waiting on the stainless steal stoppers.  Let me know if you don't want to wait for them any longer.


----------



## louisbry (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks, Chris.  I might as well wait a while longer.


----------



## devowoodworking (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Chris, I got my order today, thank you very much.


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 19, 2008)

I just got word that the remaining stoppers are expected the middle of April.  Do the three of you still want to wait until then, or cancel the stoppers.  One other option would be switch to the chrome stopper.  I am not trying to tell you to give up, but I wouldn't want to wait for the rest of my stuff that long.


----------



## Draken (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm willing to wait, if that is okay with you, Chris.


----------



## louisbry (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the update Chris.  I might as well wait since I won't be able to work in my shop until mid April anyway.

I appreciate you doing this group buy!


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 31, 2008)

Let the trumpets sound.  The stoppers are finally here.  I will package them up and have them out tomorrow.


----------



## Draken (Mar 31, 2008)

Great news!  Thank you for the update, and I look forward to getting my package.  Thank you again for hosting this and for your patience with the back ordered items.


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 4, 2008)

Everything is finally shipped out.  I hate backorders.


----------

